# How to paint grille....?



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

How would I go about painting a new grille to match my car color? Where can i get the paint from?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

first off, this shoulda went in COSMETIC.. but.. ill answer quickly, if u have the stock style grill, and its black, unpainted black.. just do a light sand so it feels smooth, then put on a coat of white or black primer, depending on how light/dark your car is.. lighter = white, darker = black. nextly, use some autozone spray paint.. they should have a color guide.. thats pretty much it..


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

The grille isn't black, but a dark grey-ish color. I think Nissan called it "Blue" for the 98 Sentra. How do I go about "unpainting" it? After that it's a matter of sanding, black primer, then spray-paint?

Thanks for the response.


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*grill*

I just picked up the same grill and am curious as to what kind of outer ring goes around it? My plan was to also paint the grill but I see a gang of screw holes and am guessing there is an outer rim to the grill. Anyone have one? Without the rim it looks sunken in next to the headlights. Pablo


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

Something else just occured to me. Would I be able to use the outer ring from my existing '95 grille with the 98? I haven't been able to check and see if the holes line up, but I see that the outer ring can be removed.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Jaggrey said:


> *The grille isn't black, but a dark grey-ish color. I think Nissan called it "Blue" for the 98 Sentra. How do I go about "unpainting" it? After that it's a matter of sanding, black primer, then spray-paint?
> 
> Thanks for the response. *



Dont unpaint it? Well all you have to do is sand down the paint that is already on the grill. Make sure you sand every inch. Or the place that you missed will peel on you. One you have it sanded, primer it them paint it the color you went to autozone and baught. They might have the exact paint of your car if not exact it will be close. It says right on the cans what type of cars it's for.


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

What about separating the outer ring from everything else? Are they interchangeable between the 95 grille (with the slits) and the 98 grille (honeycomb pattern)?


----------

